# So I got my 1st dog for hunting



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well my wife purchased a papered Golden Ret. in hopes of him being a service dog for me through the VA. After the research and speaking with my Dr. we decided that is not what I want and ask if I was to hunt him if that would be OK. So here I am and my dog is almost 13 weeks old and I have had him in basic obidance classes for the last 3 weeks. He is doing well and likes it a lot. I have also taken him out to see if he likes that water and that is also a Yes. So I guess my question is what do I need to do now to train him to retrieve ducks. Tonight he has another class and we will be starting the heeling process. I thank you for all of your input.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are many books and DVDs out there that will help you learn to train your pup. Get as many as you can, or borrow some from a friend, and see which system will work for you. Then go out and have a great time with your dog. It will be a great educational experience for both or you. The best advice that I was ever given was to have patience and be consistent with what you are trying to teach your dog.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good choice! 

[attachment=4:1ceidkf2]Web 2 12-28-07.jpg[/attachment:1ceidkf2]

[attachment=3:1ceidkf2]sparky1.jpg[/attachment:1ceidkf2]

[attachment=2:1ceidkf2]sparky4.jpg[/attachment:1ceidkf2]

[attachment=1:1ceidkf2]Leaky & Spakinator 2.jpg[/attachment:1ceidkf2]

[attachment=0:1ceidkf2]sparky2.jpg[/attachment:1ceidkf2]


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

get the dog on birds as much as you can to instill it's prey drive. pigeons work great although they dont do well in the water so typically they are used for land retrieves. I would suggest this DVD as it is a great dvd for training a good duck dog. good luck. http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/av ... asics-dvd/


----------

